# Problèmes drivers sur boot camp



## declicbouba (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire mon installation d un win7 familial premium sur ma partition boot camp, je rencontre un gros soucis  pour les mises à jour des pilotes puisque je n ai pas les drivers de la carte réseau, ni du wifi, donc connexion impossible !!
Auriez vous une solution à me proposer ?

Merci 
Bouba


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2012)

L'assistant BootCamp propose de telecharger tous les drivers nécessaires pour les mettre sur clé usb. (qu'il faut ensuite donner à manger à Windows...)







As-tu bien réalisé cette étape?


----------



## declicbouba (7 Octobre 2012)

Encore merci 

J'avais en effet omis la partie 'utilitaire bootcamp' 

Merci bcp


----------

